# Вышел из ипохондрии, но беспокоит возбуждение, которое связываю с грыжей шеи



## andreyyy (6 Ноя 2020)

Ну вот я и вышел из ипохондрии 15-й раз
И действительно это работает, восстановление очень быстрое, буквально за два дня:
- ушли легкие онемения после недавнего обострения шеи
- ушла дурнота, которая была раньше на утро от пережатия артерий, высыпаемость стала хорошая
- лицо помолодевшее
- шум в голове снизился

Совсем расслабился, и тут небрежно(к шее) начал делать силовые, и уже к вечеру опять:
- сильное возбуждение, нервозность
- сильный шум в голове
- невозможно заснуть

Это возбуждение перебивает любые мысли, установки, которые ранее работали. Я продолжаю говорить что абсолютно здоров, но это не работает. Норадреналин или что-то прошибает любые попытки замедитировать.

Фактически мы видим, что причина в этом возбуждении, с которым я живу уже 5 лет. Это состояние часто на грани ада. Оно ввергает в негатив, не даёт радоваться. Часто вызывает навязчивые мысли, тревоги. Астения, нервная система истощена.
Но выход из ипохондрии как ни странно - работает.

Это возбуждение я связываю с грыжей шеи, т.к. заметил, что максимальный его уровень 9/10 баллов у меня в момент обострения шеи.

Любая двигательная активность: ходьба, упражнения - увеличивает шум и возбуждение.
Минимальное возбуждение - когда лежу статично 5 минут на спине: 4/10 баллов.

Причина видится: либо грыжа давит на спинной мозг, либо раздражает симпатическое сплетение вокруг ПА.

И проблема еще в том, что это возбуждение вызывает(либо содействует) мощную психосоматику, одно из проявлений которой - деградируют буквально все хрящи. Например после подтягиваний если закинуть руки - они немеют. Воспаляются колени. Усиливается сколиоз. И главное - бумерангом бьет по самой грыже. Что закручивает в замкнутый круг, а иногда и в спираль - падаю на такое дно что реально в аду.

Но страха у меня такого особого уже нет. Я и сейчас считаю что абсолютно здоров, а эта грыжа пройдёт как царапина. Тем более как писал в начале - выход из ипохондрии работает.

Исходя из всех данных составил стратегию. Помощь в ее дополнении и хотел бы получить.

1. НПВС - работает
2. Феназепам - еще лучше работает, даже в момент обострения снижает возбуждение.
3. Физнагрузки - сбрасывают норадреналин или что там. А он накапливается постоянно - это чувствуется.
4. Ну и опять же установки, правильное мышление, медитации - это всё работает, особенно на волне вышеперечисленных пунктов. Шея восстанавливается.
5. Избегать тех упражнений, и положений которые усиливают шум в голове.

В общем настрой позитивный, но как бы дело не совсем в ипохондрии мне видится...


Ну и главное - курица или яйцо? В принципе уже не интересно, лишь бы вылечиться.

Да, дополню, что это возбуждение АБСОЛЮТНО не связано с мыслями. А то по тексту кажется иногда, будто я тревожусь, и появляется возбуждение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2020)

Не притягивайте шею к Вашим жалобам.
У соседа хуже, а он работает, водку пьет и спит, как младенец!


----------



## andreyyy (11 Ноя 2020)

Тему приостанавливаю. Нашлась другая вероятная причина. Но это тоже не ипохондрия. Буду исследовать месяц, потом отпишу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2020)

Ждем!


----------



## илья1980 (15 Ноя 2020)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Тему приостанавливаю. Нашлась другая вероятная причина. Но это тоже не ипохондрия. Буду исследовать месяц, потом отпишу.


звучит угрожающее!!что же это может быть


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

Наоборот, все прекрасно...


----------



## DimaA (22 Ноя 2020)

@andreyyy, Андрей, поделись результатом и подходом. Возможно , твоя история поможет кому-то!


----------



## andreyyy (22 Ноя 2020)

Еще не могу делать окончательные выводы. У меня качели, то рай, то ад  Обязательно поделюсь потом.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Янв 2021)

Всем привет. В общем это новое "звено", которое нашел - это свет. Начал соблюдать режим темноты- возбуждение снижается.
Тревоги, навязчивые мысли уходят, настроение пофигистическое, а не как раньше куча мыслей, шум в голове снизился, позвоночник начал "дубеть", перестали обостряться грыжи.

И уже поверил что дело в свете. Размял триггер подзатылочной мышцы. Походил немного, почувствовал что новые мышцы включаются, перестраивается шея - и опять понеслось, дикое невероятное возбуждение, и очень сильный шум в голове на 4 дня, просто поток норадреналина по всему телу, все хрящи как желе, начали обостряться диски в шее и пояснице, колено. Никакая темнота, физнагрузки не помогают.  Просто убивает нервную систему. Никакой радости, и ощущений, лезешь на стену, начали появляться голоса перед сном. Голова совсем не соображает. Хочется что-то делать быстрее, суетиться, куда-то бежать, но ничего не можешь.

Да, симптомы похожие на психосоматику, и сильная потливость появляется, выпадают волосы. Но это явно не то. Происходит всегда после каких либо манипуляций с шеей, часто неожиданно для меня, мысли совсем о другом. Нарастает сильнейшее возбуждение, невероятная бодрость, такой силы, которую мыслями никак не вызвать. И нет первоначальной эмоции. Эмоции - например тревога, или злость - это всегда чувствуешь, а тут как зубная боль - само собой. Поэтому лично для меня этот вопрос закрыт.

Пронажимал позвонки. Нашел на третьем это возбуждение. Видимо С2-С3.

Тут дилемма думаю небольшая.
Либо блуждающий нерв,
либо грыжа на спинной мозг,
либо позвоночная артерия - спазм

При этом я знаю что такое когда нехватает крови. Это когда просыпаюсь с неудобной позой шеи, либо сижу перед монитором, либо ем. Это тоже нервозность, но немного другая, без бодрости. Тут больше дурноты, и ощущения нехватки крови, иногда чуть-чуть подташнивает, и головная боль. Возбуждения нет. Шум особо не поднимается. 
А когда возникает это возбуждение - наоборот особо как то не чувствуешь что нехватка крови, или дурнота, зато сильнейший шум.

Поэтому я склоняюсь к грыже, но всё таки на артерию тоже есть подозрение. Что думают уважаемые специалисты?

Это же реально замкнутый круг, вернее спираль, которая закручивается. Шея убивает сама себя, и ничем не остановить. Никакие упражнения, самомассаж, остеопаты - нельзя делать. Только дотронешься до шеи - сразу реакция.

Это закончится либо дуркой, либо операцией на шею. Ницерголин хорошо разгоняет кровоток, но на шум, возбуждение не влияет. Фенозепам помогает наполовину - единственное наверное что удерживает, и не даёт спирали сужаться. Медитации, темнота и физнагрузки помогают когда возбуждение не самое сильное.


----------



## илья1980 (13 Янв 2021)

@andreyyy, так причину то нашел в результате?)


----------



## andreyyy (13 Янв 2021)

Причины вероятные - их три. Пытаюсь найти решение для всех трех. Начал разблокировку атланта 4 дня, как ты знаешь. Подвижность шеи на порядок выросла в С0-С2, как вторая шея появилась, и возбуждение снизилось вроде бы, но на следующий день (сегодня) опять возбуждение, ничем не давится, сразу обострение грыж, адское состояние. Шаг влево - шаг вправо - расстрел)


----------



## горошек (13 Янв 2021)

@andreyyy, может вам уже что-то покруче фенозепама нужно? Голоса это уже очень серьезно. Вы у психиатров то были? Кстати, астения сопутствует начальной стадии шизофрении. Читала об этом, когда у меня был астено-невротический синдром и думала, что уж если голоса в голове зазвучат.... А перепада возбуждения и торможения это биполярка.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Янв 2021)

Был у психиатра, иначе откуда у меня феназепам?) Но бить то надо в цель, а не притягивать психиатров к шее. Голоса пока не так сильно звучат. Бывало по 3 дня подряд. Сейчас 1 раз в неделю. Сначало пугало, потом привыкаешь. И кстати возможно от фенозепама они. Мохг итак убит, а его еще пичкают всякой отравой.


----------



## илья1980 (13 Янв 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Причины вероятные - их три. Пытаюсь найти решение для всех трех.


напиши мне пожалуйста про шею )а то я так и не понял!!вообще я не доктор но в полне возможно из плохого кровоснабжения бошки пошел невроз и тд((главное по улице ходишь не шатает и хорошо)а за 4 дня это ты рано пол годика годик минимум
голоса конечно это круто)ты там заканчивай с ними)


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2021)

А что говорят,гулять зовут,гормоны проверьте,вдруг гипертериоз,сходиться ажиотация,потливость,волосы опять же выпадают.Можно  ограничиться одним ТТГ


----------



## andreyyy (13 Янв 2021)

По сути самое простое решение разорвать этот круг - найти то что не даёт хрящам так убиваться. Их убивает скорее всего норадреналин. Но по какому механизму - не понятно. Возможно воспаление. Но НПВС не помогает когда возбуждение сильное - проверено. Адреноблокаторы - тоже мимо. У меня 5 лет хрящи восстановиться не могут. Вот как заблокировать их ослабление? Тогда и возбуждение пройдет.



Elka66 написал(а):


> А что говорят,гулять зовут,гормоны проверьте,вдруг гипертериоз,сходиться ажиотация,потливость,волосы опять же выпадают.Можно  ограничиться одним ТТГ


Ну когда засыпаешь наверное у всех хаотичные мысли. А тут еще хаотичные голоса появились. Например плачь ребенка, или кто-то скажет "ой". Пока они со мной не разговаривает.
Эндокринолога проходил. Щитовидка не в норме была, пролечился. Потом 2 раза пересдавал - в норме.

Но я думаю тут всё очевидно. Прямая связь с шеей. Еще 3 года назад такого не замечал, поэтому верил всяким "не придумывайте, идите к психиатру". Сейчас шея деградировала, поэтому мне достаточно повертеть шеей, испытать  дикое возбуждение, и не заснуть. И при чем тут щитовидка?


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2021)

Избыток гормонов трийодтиронина и тироксина приводит к нарушениям практически во всех органах и системах человека.


Симптомы гипертиреоза со стороны зрения
Чаще всего мужчины обращаются к эндокринологу со следующими жалобами:

повышенная раздражительность;
эмоциональная возбудимость;
бесконтрольные и беспричинные приступы страха на грани паники (синдром панических атак);
усиление мышления на фоне снижения его последовательности;
затяжная бессонница;
головные боли;
быстрая утомляемость.
Перечисленные отклонения в работе нервной системы могут иметь различную степень проявления. Так, повышенная возбудимость может проявляться в виде гневливости или, наоборот, апатии и плаксивости. Повышение работы головного мозга может привести к ускорению речи. Возможен мышечный тремор.

Также при гипертиреозе наблюдаются проблемы со стороны сердечно-сосудистой системы. К ним относятся:

тахикардия;
повышение верхнего давления на фоне снижения нижнего давления;
учащение пульса;
сердечная недостаточность;
изменение скорости кровотока.
Эти симптомы гипертиреоза у мужчин плохо поддаются медикаментозному лечению, что является поводом для врача подозревать дисфункцию щитовидной железы.

Со стороны органов зрения также начинаются проблемы:

выпячивание глазного яблока;
отек век;
раздвоение предметов;
резь в глазах;
слезотечение.
У многих пациентов начинается слепота, возможно резкое снижение подвижности глаза и уменьшение частоты мигания.

При гипертиреозе всегда происходит изменение в обмене веществ, что приводит к ряду характерных признаков:

усиление аппетита;
потливости или нетерпимостью к высокой температуре;
истончение волос и ранняя седина;
снижение веса;
истончение кожи;
сильная и постоянная жажда;
учащенное мочеиспускание.
Часто могут наблюдаться проблемы в работе желудочно-кишечного тракта – частые и продолжительные поносы, боли в области живота, увеличение печени в размере, усиление аппетита. Однако у мужчин в возрасте старше 6о лет наблюдается, наоборот, снижение аппетита и резкое похудение.

Поражается и мышечная ткань, что проявляется следующими проблемами:

слабость в теле, дрожь;
снижение двигательной способности;
утомление.
В мышцах происходит гипотрофия, поэтому некоторые больные жалуются на то, что не могут долго ходить пешком, подниматься по лестнице, работать в огороде и заниматься иной физической деятельностью.


----------



## andreyyy (13 Янв 2021)

Миллион болезней с такими же симптомами. Это не значит что у меня миллион болезней.
И у меня ГИПОтиреоз был. Норадреналин, стресс сбивает все гормоны, в том числе и щитовидку, ничего необычного.


----------



## andreyyy (16 Янв 2021)

Принял 2Х0,5 фенозепама
Шум снизился до среднего уровня, возбуждение ушло

на след день вышел очередной раз из ипохондрии
шум в голове вообще снизился, стал воздушным, нервозность ушла
адреналин не чувствуется
позвоночник задубел так как ни отчего не дубел
появилась мотивация, интересы, вкус жизни

И вот казалось бы "непобедимое возбуждение" от шеи, которе всё сильнее с каждым днем, "замкнутый круг", "шеф всё пропало". И тут тишина. Всё прошло. Как это работает я не понимаю. Вроде очевидно что от шеи. А теперь сижу в какой угодно позе, воротник Шанца не одеваю как раньше, и никакого шума не поднимается.

Короче хватит с меня, пора жить настоящей жизнью. Ипохондрия всё это. И чувствую что совсем близок чтобы выйти на совсем из неё.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Так и пейте Феназепам каждый день.
И будет Вам счастье!


----------



## Александр Громов (16 Янв 2021)

Случайно увидел тему на правой панели форума.
У меня лично побаливает только поясница, но в прошедшем обострении заметил, что при покалывающих болях, похожих на зубные средней интенсивности, есть именно возбуждение. Особенно сильное было после того, как сходил пешком пару километров до магазина в момент выраженного обострения (аж чуток согнувшись и на 98/100 разгибая ноги - на 100/100 не разгибаются - стреляет в поясницу тут же). Кажется, оно именно от отсутствия покоя, от нагружения обострившегося места. Даёшь покой, желательно лежать всё время несколько дней - "возбуждение" пропадает, как и обострение (но оно чуть дольше пропадает). Мне оно неудобств не доставило, как автору - у меня лень, сонливость и в целом сознательное нежелание впадать в тревогу, т.к. люблю размеренность. Я только хочу понять природу, опасно ли и т.д.


----------



## andreyyy (16 Янв 2021)

Тут проблемка есть. Фенозепам - это не циннаризин, который хочу принимаю в любой день, хочу не принимаю. После него откат у меня был летом такой, что врагу не пожелаешь. Тревоги в 5 раз усилились, и уже без причины. Лучше бы не пил. Поэтому помогает хорошо, но очень коварная штука. Больше двух дней я его принимать не буду.
По этой причине хроническим тревожникам лучше не пить курсы.
Акцент на мысли надо делать, а не таблетки.
Ну и спорт. В тот день когда вышел как раз у меня личный рекорд был - 4 часа физнагрузок С перерывами конечно. И магний Б6.


----------



## andreyyy (16 Янв 2021)

Под фенозепамом тоже кстати счастья не будет, если не начнешь шевелить извилинами. Так и проведешь весь курс в блаженстве не понятно зачем, а проблему не решишь. И с нерешенной проблемой ныряешь в синдром отмены


----------



## andreyyy (16 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> у меня лень, сонливость


То есть было возбуждение, но никакого намека на бессонницу? Небыло суетливости - что-то быстрее делать, бежать? Это что-то другое


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Тут проблемка есть. Фенозепам - это не циннаризин, который хочу принимаю в любой день, хочу не принимаю. После него откат у меня был летом такой, что врагу не пожелаешь.


Да, синдром отмены у него жёсткий, хотя далеко не у всех и после разных дозировок и длительности. Я видела это состояние. Выйти из него удалось на феварине и циннаризине. Но моё мнение, что препарат вам нужно подобрать какой-то всё же. А работа с мыслями это параллельно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Это не синдром отмены, а синдром возврата болезни.
И, конечно, надо препарат подбирать.
Тут важен принцип:
- Не справляешься сам - ищи помощника на всю жизнь.
И препарат - это самое простое из решений и отменять помощника нельзя, можно заменить одного на другого (лекарства на тренировки или на психотерапию словесную, или на телесно-ориентированную, но помощник навсегда.


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это не синдром отмены, а синдром возврата болезни.


Ну я это уже описывала в нескольких темах, поэтому, повторяться не хочу. Но это именно синдром отмены. Болезнь протекала по-другому, и синдром отмены был как раз неделе через 2 после отмены. В инструкции про это не зря написано. У наркоманов ломка тоже возврат болезни? Так-то они до наркотиков и не болели.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> У наркоманов ломка тоже возврат болезни? Так-то они до наркотиков и не болели.


У человека боль. Наркотики снимают боль. Отменили наркотики - вернулась боль. +, то о чем Вы говорите "синдром отмены самого препарата".
Вопрос, зачем испытывать синдром отмены препарата, если снова вернулась боль и надо принимать препарат по новой?

Вот какая мысль.


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я не про возвращение боли после отмены, а именно про формирование зависимости от препарата. И про наркоманов я не про тех, кому назначено.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Так не надо отменять-то!


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, ну вот дочь отменила в 28 лет и 4 года живет уже без таблеток, во славу Господа! Не надо было? Надо было всю жизнь с 28 лет на АД и транках? И не беременеть тогда при этом. Так?

Я, кстати, тоже всё отменила. Года уже живу без таблеток, так, насечки иногда. Вернуться никогда не поздно, но не очень хочется эти «витаминки» пить. И подруга дочери пролечила бессонницу и другие симптомы АД под прикрытием фенозепама в начале лечения, и сейчас ничего не пьёт. Вот и на зёрна их всем прям пожизненно?
Скажу больше, что мать бывшего мужа в глухой деревне годами феназепам пила. Сначала муж алкоголик был, потом одна осталась.... А сейчас у неё живет сестра, и она бросила и не вздрагивает даже без него.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Беременность
Роды
Внуки
Сестра приехала
!!!
То есть везде есть замена препаратов на помощника.



> И препарат - это самое простое из решений и отменять помощника нельзя, можно заменить одного на другого (лекарства на тренировки или на психотерапию словесную, или на телесно-ориентированную, но помощник навсегда.



Не важен помощник.
Важно его наличие.
А пока не найдете или мучиться, или принимать!


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, но я видела и синдром отмены. И поверьте, при нем не помогла приближающаяся свадьба. Так что суслик существует, даже если вы его не видите. 🤪 
И повторюсь, т к уже писала в прошлый раз, что всегда надо стремиться найти замену препарата, и стараться слезть с него, а не вот эта вот легкость: да пейте пожизненно! Особенно, молодым.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> ...всегда надо стремиться найти замену препарата, и стараться слезть с него, а не вот эта вот легкость: да пейте пожизненно! Особенно, молодым.


Так согласен. Надо.
А пока не найдете - мучиться?


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А пока не найдете - мучиться?


А я про это никогда не говорила. Наоборот, всех призываю не бояться ни психиатров, и лечиться в случае необходимости. Но не с прицелом «навсегда». И да, привыкание к некоторым препаратам и жёсткий синдром отмены тоже существуют. Но это тоже не значит, что не надо лечиться, а значит, что не надо превышать дозы и курсы, и слезать постепенно и под контролем врача. Хотя, даже постепенность не всегда помогает в случае с фенозепамом. Его назначают короткими курсами и очень неохотно молодым. А мне психиатр сказала, что хотят вообще снять с производства. А вы вот с легкостью призываете пить долго и типа не синдром отмены, а возврат болезни или, как вы ещё любите говорить, привыкание к хорошему. А кто через синдром отмены прошёл, тот знает что это за жуть. Это реальная ломка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> ...кто через синдром отмены прошёл, тот знает что это за жуть. Это реальная ломка.


Так зачем ломаться, если хорошо?


----------



## горошек (16 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, не поняла вопрос.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

Если приём препарата решает проблему, зачем его отменять? 
Диабетикам, гипертоникам надо отменять препараты?


----------



## горошек (17 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если приём препарата решает проблему, зачем его отменять?
> Диабетикам, гипертоникам надо отменять препараты?


Фёдор Петрович, зачем опять сравнивать диабет, который точно не лечится, с заболеваниями нервной системы, которые могут быть как реакции на трудные жизненные обстоятельства, так и следствия каких-то соматических патологий, при устранении которых они тоже могут пройти? И у многих проходят. И ещё раз, и к этому нужно стремиться.
Но вернусь опять к зависимости от препарата, и придётся все же опять обьяснить как это происходит. Вот бы плохо, ну скажем, был невроз, реактивная депрессия со всеми вытекающими. В данном моем примере психогенная рвота, бессонница, как само собой разумеющееся и т п. Препарат был под рукой. Выпила, поспала лучше. А там на работу надо. А там надо работать с бывшим милым, а от этого всю трясёт, и опять же рвота.... Значит с утра опять таблеточку. Потом они действуют все слабее, и уже не таблеточку, а две. Потом меняются жизненные обстоятельства, появляется новая любовь, все хорошо, настроение лучше, а с ним и самочувствие. Таблеточки больше не нужны. 2 недели не пьёт, всё также замечательно и без них. Потом на ровном месте начинается эта ломка. Вот, человек гулял, смеялся, кушал..... А вот идёт с кухни с чаем и пить его не может уже, вся бледная, резкая слабость, ноги трясутся так, что даже лёжа ходуном ходят.... Паники нет при этом, но очень плохо. Ждём полчаса, лежим, не лучше. Приходится пить таблеточку. Именно ту самую. И через 20 мин возвращается к жизни. Дальше врач предлагает класть в стационар с этим и лечить как наркомана, привязывая к кровати, чтоб не могла до таблетки добраться. Слава богу, другой врач назначат медленное снижение дозы волшебных таблеточку под прикрытием другого препарата, с которого потом постепенно тоже слезать. И того, за месяц или полтора начинаем жить без таблеток. Хотя, есть желание порой выпить, чтоб поприятней жизнь была. Но не надо этого делать! Нельзя с молодых лет на них пожизненно подсаживаться. И вот оказывается, что можно жить и без них! Так понятнее о чем я?
Кстати, ещё одна моя подруга была была больна, когда муж ушёл, жила какое-то время на таблетках, сейчас опять без них легко обходится, всё успокоилось. По-вашему, опять не надо было? Хорошо, так и пей всю жизнь? Диабетики же колются. Если так рассуждать, у нас полстраны будет на пожизненных транках. Так на всех и не хватит и тут ломка начнётся 😉


----------



## Дина (17 Янв 2021)

@горошек, мне кажется, что тут грань, которую может только врач выявить. Одно дело депрессия или ГТР, вызванное внешними факторами и совсем другое тяжёлая эндогенная депрессия или окр или бар и т.д., когда без препаратов человек жить часто и не может или может не жить, а существовать и хорошо если есть родные, которые покушать дадут потому что если работу потерять, то на что жить? 
Я тут три дня нанервничалась сильно (по причинам не связанным со здоровьем), в результате сегодня ночью меня трясло знатно и утром я реально не смогла встать. Нет, ну если бы у меня был голодный младенец, я бы встала, а так-велела всем есть, что найдут (благо еда была) и меня не трогать. К 12 все же встала-т.к. обед, подготовка одежды детям на завтра в школу и т.д. А если бы не это-так и лежала бы. Правда, после "завтрака" меня вроде отпускает потихоньку. Но завтра уже рабочий день и опять "движуха" -это уже заранее сил лишает. На улице мороз, гулять не тянет. В голове туман. НО! Такие состояния у меня волнами, поэтому я их просто "проживаю и переживаю", ничего не пью, иногда стрезама из старых запасов, но экономно. А вот как трясло мужа-тут без таблеток было не обойтись, особенно с учётом того, что ему надо было "в люди". Сейчас он "на таблетках" и минимум еще месяц будет принимать. Потом посмотрим. 
А вот одноклассница моя в институте "получила" психиатрический диагноз после пребывания в секте. Лишена дееспособности. Принимает лекарства постоянно, уже более 20 лет. В периоды ремиссии вполне адекватна, в обострениях я ее не видела. Худо-бедно живёт, пока родители содержат. Что дальше будет-неизвестно. У нее, кстати, ребенок есть, который мамой называет свою бабушку.


----------



## Дина (17 Янв 2021)

Кстати, вот критерий для оценки тяжести депрессии: при тяжёлой депрессии женщина бы не встала даже к голодному маленькому ребёнку, который априори не в состоянии сам съесть хоть что-нибудь. 
А еще призываю всех учиться говорить "нет". Очень полезно при нездоровой нервной системе. Даже близким можно, а иногда и нужно сказать "нет". И это не признак эгоизма. Тут, конечно, я не имею ввиду, что муж скажет нет на просьбу вынести мусор🤣.


----------



## горошек (17 Янв 2021)

@Дина, А я разве где-то писала, что такого не бывает, чтоб пожизненно на препаратах при заболеваниях н с? Я писала, что надо стремиться с них слезать. Не знаю, на каких препаратах ваша знакомая, но речь шла про феназепам, а он не препарат выбора у психиатров для молодых. Да и врачи разные бывают. После описанного мною случая, зная про эту историю, психиатр-психотерапевт из НИИ психиатрии назначала этой молодой девушке 28 лет кучу таблеток, и в том числе феназепам. А слабость предложила решить так: иди работай срочно, а то тебя муж бросит ( она в ту пору с прошлой работы ушла, новую ещё не нашла). Жаль, фамилию.... ой, хотела написать «врача», но прям рука такое про неё не пишет, не помню.

Ну и продолжу ещё эту историю. Дальше жизнь пошла без таблеток, но порой пыталась их заменить какими-то другими, менее агрессивными, а состояние н с идеальным назвать нельзя было. Пошла к психологу из частной клиники. Да, это была именно психолог. В разговоре она пыталась выявить страхи: а вот что будут, если например, вот это, вот то.... На что получала вполне адекватные ответы без всякой паники и сама удивилась: значит все правильно понимаешь, а проблема не уходит. Тогда она предположила именно психологическую зависимость от таблеток, типа,  мне плохо, мне надо что-то принять. И давала направляющие мысли: вот, ты винишь себя за то, что не работаешь, а ты посмотри на проблему по другому: ты хранительница очага, ты обеспечиваешь мужу надёжный тыл, без тебя он не смог бы работать от зари до зари и добиться таких успехов. На и тому подобное. А дальше дочь стала учиться на астролога, ей это было очень интересно, и отвлекало от плохих мыслей ( а сейчас ещё и деньги приносит неплохие, и много благодарности, а значит и чувство удовлетворения). Потом на психолога за один день весь курс сдала, все знала уже. Все это помогло. Но ещё, наверное, беременность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

горошек написал(а):


> Если так рассуждать, у нас полстраны будет на пожизненных транках. Так на всех и не хватит и тут ломка начнётся 😉


Так и сидят пол Америки на них.

Вообще-то, речь вообще не о лекарствах.
А о принципе. О принципе лечения. И в случае с психоэмоциональными расстройствами он такой же, как и при диабете.

Вот подруга без лекарств обходится, как Вы пишете - легко!
Хорошо, конечно!
А если снова стресс и суицид?
Виноват кто будет?
Это и есть грань применения лекарства в медицине.

Вот Вы думаете о прививке.
Подруга о применении антидепрессантов.
Мой пациент о приеме наркотических обезболивающих.
А если что, кто виноват будет?


----------



## andreyyy (18 Янв 2021)

Синдром отмены после транков это ой ой ой Когда вокруг всё кажется враждебно, не можешь заснуть по трое суток. Сильная, не отпускающая тревога весь день вообще без причины. Такого никогда небыло, мои предыдущие тревоги показались ерундой. Общаешься с человеком, и понимаешь, что ты его не слышишь, продолжаешь находиться в тревоге. Суицидникам бы точно не советовал.

Я еще соглашусь на антидепрессанты, там механизм помягче. Хотя суть та же. Поэтому теперь вообще всего этого остерегаюсь.

И как вы сказали про помощников - мне понравилось. Да они нужны.

Но транки вообще непонятно зачем придумали. Видимо на период перед антидепрессантами. Либо прикрыть острые дни на 1-2 дня. Хотя и тут можно подсесть, если острые моменты хронические. Но как лекарства, которые пить на здоровье, или хроническим тревожникам - это только усугубление ситуации, и можно зайти в такой тупик, что всё предыдущее окажется ерундой.


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то, речь вообще не о лекарствах.
> А о принципе. О принципе лечения. И в случае с психоэмоциональными расстройствами он такой же, как и при диабете.


Фёдор Петрович, мы уже тут как-то по кругу ходим, поэтому я увольняюсь, все уже сказано. И так-то, таблетки им всем назначали психиатры и именно на эти курсы, а не пожизненно. Кто-то пил даже дольше, чем назначено по своей инициативе. А вы думаете, что на фоне приема таблеток суицидов не бывает? У некоторых таблеточек это даже как побочки идёт, поэтому пьют их ещё и под прикрытием других препаратов. Влияние таких лекарств разгонная разных людей. Или тут главное не быть виноватым? Ну описана же побочка, а мы лечили....
Фёдор Петрович, Вы очень уважаемый, в том числе и мной врач, и очень авторитетный, поэтому просто очень вас прошу: не раздавайте с такой легкостью совет пить пожизненно и не отменять препарат, пусть психиатр с этим и разбирается, и вы уж точно виноваты не будете.
Я, кстати, антидепрессанты у психиатра для борьбы с болью в ногах сама выпрашивала, сославшись на совет вертебролога, то есть на ваш, а она сразу считала, что это не тот случай.



andreyyy написал(а):


> Я еще соглашусь на антидепрессанты, там механизм помягче. Хотя суть та же. Поэтому теперь вообще всего этого остерегаюсь.


Да, надо мной вот врач прям ржала, когда ей рассказала, что с легкостью перепробовала разные транквилизаторы, а вот АД боюсь. Но я на транквилизаторах вылечилась, синдрома отмены не было. А вот на форумах про АД читаю, так тоже все не так радужно с ними. И препараты эти помоложе, может и лучше, но раньше народ лечили транквилизаторами олько и ничего.


----------



## andreyyy (18 Янв 2021)

И еще один действительно подходящий вариант. Это когда человек в ипохондрии, и чтобы заставить понять его что дело в этом, то можно курсануть пару недель - мне в этом плане как раз и помогло. Или вот последний этот эпизод - мне хватило 2Х0,5 и 2Х0,25 на следующий день чтобы переключиться в правильное мышление, которое длится пятый день. Да, сегодня тяжеловато, чувствуется отмена, но мышление осталось.

Но опять же кто-то включит правильное мышление - ведь над этим надо работать, а кто-то просто пропьет, поблаженствует, и ничего не поймет.



горошек написал(а):


> Но я на транквилизаторах вылечилась, синдрома отмены не было.


От чего лечились, если не секрет?


----------



## горошек (18 Янв 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> От чего лечились, если не секрет?


Астено-невротический синдром. Работала 2 месяца за себя и за сменщицу в тяжелых физических и психических условиях, в конце этой работы небольшой стресс и бац! Но это ещё способствовали и многое предшествующие обстоятельства и мой тип н с.


----------



## andreyyy (6 Фев 2021)

Всем здоровья.

Продвинулся немного, остаются еще вопросы, но появляются некоторые ответы. Сейчас буду задвигать теорию с учетом обновления.

Итак, сразу же отметаем ипохондрию. Я тупо лежу в темноте, и всё улетучивается: тревоги (в том числе ипохондрия), навязчивые мысли. И не надо принимать какие-то усилия, убеждать самого себя что я здоров. В этот моент смешно становится от самого себя  Это с учетом если нет сильного возбуждения от шеи.

При этом заметил всегда в темноте увеличивается ВЧД, и это стало новой проблемой. Бывает прямо лежать невозможно, и не засыпаю. ВЧД подтверждается на МРТ расширением больщой цистерны. При этом за эти 5 лет полуада ВЧД никак не беспокоило. Особенно если есть сильное возбуждение - никакого ВЧД. В общем новая проблема, есть догадки почему. И ВЧД можно рассматривать как независимое от того возбуждения, хотя возможно вносит какую-то лепту.

Решаю проработкой подзатылочных мышц - и тогда ВЧД снижается, появляется ясность в голове. И реально я становлюсь человеком, чувствую себя полноценно, могу медитировать, кайфовать. Но стоит выйти на свет, или получить возбуждение...

Почему помогает фенозепам? Он глушит возбуждение нейронов, тормозит их, всё логично. И разрывает тот замкнутый круг. Как оказалось очень нужная таблетка для меня, думаю антидепрессанты так не сработали бы. Кроме того реально начинаешь чувствовать жизнь, поэтому и навеваются мысли: "да ладно ты это себе накрутил в прошлом, сейчас же всё хорошо, наверное ипохондрия".

Но темнота - даже лучше фенозепама.

Темнота помогает, щепетильно записывал симптомы.

*Возбуждение от света, чтения: *
_Невозможность заснуть
Мягкие хрящи
Мозги не работают
Эмоциональная нестабильность
Раздражительность, тревоги, навязчивые мысли
При заходе в сон – непонятный полубред, галлюцинации(возможно на отходняке от фенозепама)
Реакция на звуки – пугливая, иногда галлюциногенная(возможно на отходняке от фенозепама)_

*Темнота*
_Засыпание почти всегда
все тревоги уходят
Позвоночник дубеет
Шум в голове снижается
Теплота по всему телу 
Можно медитировать, кайф_

Можно заметить, что все они связаны с мозгом. Назовем это "возбуждение от света"(ВС).  Теперь вернемся к "возбуждению норадренолиновому" (ВН), которое описывал выше. Явно есть различия. Но вряд ли можно говорить что они независимы. Скорее всего ВН является причиной ВС. Если сравнить какое из них сильнее - то оба они сильные если хорошенько разогнать, но конечно при  ВН житься нет и это реально ад, поэтому оно сильнее. При ВН шум очень сильный, при ВС шум тоже сильный но в есть лимит, он в 3 раза слабее чем шум от ВН. И провокаторы у них разные - шея и свет.

*Теперь попробуем понять причину ВН*
Как говорил ранее, установил что это происходит при раздражении в районе С2-С4

Наиболее вероятные причины:
1. Грыжа
2. Симпатика позв артерий

Тут я все пытаюсь найти зацепки, трудно, но кое что есть

*1.  Теория о грыже. *

Во первых характер протекания очень похож на другие грыжи.
Т.е. после воздействия на шею идёт нарастание, которое ничем не остановить, и держится неделю или больше, и сильнейшее возбуждение вначале которое спадает в конце. Также и с грыжами  -только там нарастание симптомов типа онемения,итп.

Далее присмотрелся - и действительно в том сегменте у меня побаливает грыжа, более того иногда слегка отдаёт в промежность. А промежность на сколько знаю - это серьезно, это перекрытие питания спинного мозга. Возможно отсюда и сильные симптомы

*2. Теория о позвоночных артериях.*

Тут единственный аргумент, что если есть шум в голове и возбждение от ВН - значит логично он перерастает в ВС.
В остальном слабовато вяжется. Я не чувствую проблем с кровотоком, головных болей или головокружения нет. По УЗДГ вроде тоже норм.

Итак я предполагаю что тут на 70% дело в грыже, но остальное полностью отметать нельзя.


*Далее опишу как происходит, т.к. заметил что в последнее время всё идет по кругу.*

Я лежу в темноте, мне хорошо, но день ото дня повышается ВЧД. Как говорится не понос так золотуха. Но всё таки удается умеренно понижать как писал выше. Всё в целом удовлетворительно.

Далее происодит неудачное движение шеи, или воздействие. Например через те же воздействия на подзатылочные мышцы. Лавинообразно повышается возбуждение. Агония чувствуется всем телом. Через 5 часов чувствую что все суставы убитые - например прилягу на бок и болит грыжа в пояснице, или иду и болит колено. Через день мало того что возбуждение не упало, так оно становится еще сильнее! Как раз из-за того что все хрящи убитые, в т.ч. и шеи. Состояние какого-то пришибленного животного, сидеть на месте не можешь, всё тело пронизывает норадреналин, заставляет что-то делать, органы болят, все сосуды спазмируются, особенно чувствуются в шее. Через 3 дня начинают обостряться все грыжи по телу. Далее все дни хуже и хуже, и без сна, и реально замкнутый круг. Наконец принимаешь фенозепам - волшебную таблетку - и он разрывает круг.
Начинаем сначала. Я лежу в темноте мне нормально...

*Теперь я разработал "дорожную карту" - и она слава Богу работает.*
Итак от начала до конца.
1. Меньше света, особенно яркого. Режим сна, Физнагрузки, если ВЧД позволяет. Воротник Шанца
2. Если *пошло ВН* от шеи, то принимю фенозепам + НПВС, если:
сильное держится 10 часов, не снижается
очень сильное держится 2 часа
3. Продолжаем режим темноты, убираем подзатылочные триггеры, меньше ходить - все это помогает от ВЧД
4. День ото дня лучше, но ВН на самом деле не проходило никогда, оно просто уменьшается до более-менее приемлемого уровня. И хрящи также не в идеальном состоянии. Для этого проводим усиление регенерации курсом фенозепама 6 дней раз в месяц.
5. Когда станет совсем хорошо (а так у меня было пару лет назад на 3 месяца) - либо продолжаем ту же тактику, либо следующий уровень:
6. Упражнения на шею, полная проработка мышц шеи и спины. Т.к. если я делю это сейчас  - возбуждение усиливается.


Далее можно не читать, но если кому-то интересно - велком.
Мои рассуждения по моей всей истории болезни.

Итак мне 35
В 14 лет в драке вдавили в позвонок, заблокировалась на месяц шея. Возможно и раньше была травма шеи, много боролся, дрался.

холодные руки, недостаток воздуха, СРК появились лет в 17

в 23 уже чувствовалась тяжесть в голове при подъеме тяжестей, или в бане.
Тогда же и начались долгие походы по неврологам
Основные жалобы были на зрение
куча всяких "спецэффектов"
также: раздражительность на громкие звуки, непереносимость жаоы, полуобморочное состояние от холода.

в 26 ВЧД было прямо сильное - спал на двух подушках, каждое утро вставал и шел как пьяный первые 5 минут

Так до 30 лет. Тут думаю основной причиной было ВЧД, возможно СПА. Неприятно было лежать на затылке что поже и на то и на другое. Зрительный и слуховой канал - опять же СПА. УЗДГ показывало отличный кровото ПА.

После 30 я в довесок упал с турника на подстраховку вниз головой. Не очень сильно но не очень слабо. Пошли явные симтомы от ПА - например мозг то жарит то холодно, просыпаюсь ночью - вижу яркую белую сетку перед глазами. Всё прошло. По МРТ всё норм.

Спустя полгода пошел ад, бегал по всем врачам. Еще тода понимал, что лечит надо не грыжу, не позвоночные артерии, а то что делает хрящи такими убитыми. Потом понял что возбуждение, но не понял как убирать.

Резюмируя:
последние 5 лет это другая причина, и скорее всего грыжа, всё что раньше тоже связано с шеей, но скорее всего с ВЧД, и немного СПА.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2021)

Функциональные нарушения.
Из за гидроцефалии.
Очень смущают голоса.
Зачем фенозипам?
Ад при голосах то же осторожно


----------



## andreyyy (6 Фев 2021)

Голоса - это я неправильно выразился. Это галлюцинации. Со мной никто не разговаривает. Всегда было интересно как выглядят галлюцинации, и вот получил Правда они разные бывают наверное. У кого-то хорошие. У меня скорее плохие.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2021)

Глюцинации то же не совсем здорово.
Что то болит?


----------



## andreyyy (6 Фев 2021)

И это опять же скорее всего на отходняке от фенозепама. От него у меня жещще было, и кошмары всякие. При этом это всё когда я нахожусь долго на свету. Когда же соблюдаю режим темноты - то отходняк от фенозепама переносится легко, почти не заметен.


----------



## Kaprikon (6 Фев 2021)

Это частично может походить на ГТР.
Но расхищение пространств это гидроцефалия, нарушение оттока ликвора.
Зачем фенозипам, он гипертонус снимает немного,  но голову тупит сильно, и усиливает синдром ВБН.

@andreyyy, вы никогда не пробовали сдать кровь когда вам плохо на содержание электролитов, магний, калий, и т.п. и в частности порфирин.
Вы просто постоянно говорите о стремлении к затемненному помещению, кроме того некоторые лекарственные препараты могут усилить симптомы, если есть наследственная предрасположенность.
Можно просто проверить, не снимают ли приступы чай с сахаром, или любая другая глюкоза, чай с сахаром например?


----------



## andreyyy (24 Фев 2021)

Появился условно-стабильный результат в районе месяца, поэтому имею право написать

Итак, проработка подзатылочных мышц работает, и возбуждение значительно спадает. Сработало.

Появляется настроение, начинаю высыпаться, снижается это нервное истощение, появилась работоспособность, про все тревоги забыл, много всего можно писать, улучшение однозначное... Но опять же идёт маятник назад, почему - догадки ниже.

Допустим начинается возбуждение - начинаю предметом давить на подзатылочные мышцы - растягивать -  возбуждение мгновенно снижается.

Далее - обнаружил кучу триггеров в верхней части ГКС. Начал их прорабатывать. После чего возбуждение усилилось и не проходит 4 дня уже. То же самое и с подзатылочными. Справа у меня утолшена как канат, а слева - кажется в норме. Когда я тщательно прорабатываю справа - возбуждение усиливается. Т.е. результат разный в зависимости от того  - продавливаю триггеры, или растягиваю мышцу.

Вот в этом направлении копаю. Может отдельную тему завести. Как быть с этими триггерами? Этот канат справа за месяц практически не ушел. И прогревал его, и давил по всей площади изо всей дури.
И как вообще можно еще работать? Или всё делаю правильно, нужно только ждать?


Первопричина возбуждения остаётся непонятна - но теперь думаю больше о грыже-спинной мозг, либо блуждающем нерве. Но сейчас не это главное.


----------



## tatabel (25 Фев 2021)

Может вы на свету морщитесь? Щюритесь?  От того и мышцы напрягаются и симптоматика усиливается. 
У меня так бывает почти всегда летом и зимой в солнечные дни и ветряную погоду, рефлекторно лицо напрягается. Очень помогают самые простые солнечные очки


----------



## andreyyy (25 Фев 2021)

Может в этом что-то есть. Но не может же быть такой симптоматики от того что просто щурюсь Но да сейчас заметил щурюсь - мышцы немного напрягаются.


----------



## tatabel (25 Фев 2021)

Так вы проверьте, отвлекитесь на что-то, а потом проверьте напряжено ли лицо.


----------



## andreyyy (25 Фев 2021)

Что проверить? Вы читали мою симптоматику? У меня возбуждение на уровне как будто ногу прострелили, или зубной боли. И так круглосуточно, изматывает всю нервную систему, аж галлюцинации начинаются. Вы считаете что это от того, что я щурюсь от солнца?


----------



## tatabel (25 Фев 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Вы считаете что это от того, что я щурюсь от солнца?



Нет, я же не врач, я просто предположила, что от солнца может напряжение усиливаться.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и пейте Феназепам каждый день.
> И будет Вам счастье!



 в виде зависимости и синдрома отмены. Ох уж этот фен! Видела как молодых мальчиков крутило на СО😰


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> в виде зависимости и синдрома отмены. Ох уж этот фен! Видела как молодых мальчиков крутило на СО😰


А то сейчас человеку хорошо.
Это не синдром отмены.
Я говорю про феназепам, а лучше про тот препарат, который правильно подходит человеку.
Это синдром возврата к прежнему состоянию, при котором приём препарата решал проблему.

Вариантов действий немного:
– психотерапия таблеткой
– психотерапии словом
- психотерапия делом

Кстати, если те, кто ходит в спортзал, бросают заниматься – для многих тоже синдром «отмены».


----------



## andreyyy (26 Фев 2021)

Про фен от себя скажу. Бывали такие ситуации - жесть полная - сильное возбуждение, лягу на бок - еще сильнее, на спину - еще сильнее - естественно не заснуть, полное нервное истощение, все хрящи никакие, грыжи начинают давать о себе знать - воспаляться. И понимаю что ситуация безвыходная - вызовешь скорую - они скажут "ипохондрик". Вот в этой безвыходной ситуации выручал фенозепам, и прямо хороший такой откат давал на следующий день.

С другой стороны при отмене - там жесть еще больше. Да и правильно говорит док, потому что на фоне того что начальная причина не убрана. Но в моей ситуации начальная причина в органике а не психике. И это я думаю еще опаснее. Мозг итак убит, на отмене может какое-нибудь повреждение случиться. Галлюцинации не просто так появились. Сейчас почти прошли кстати.

Вряд ли это только возврат к предыдущему. Это возврат к предыдущему + сам синдром отмены. И каждый кто с ним сталкивался сможет его отличить, увидеть, что появилось "нечто новое".

И с третьей стороны - когда наконец впервые за 5 лет я нашел что реально помогает кроме фенозепама, а по сути начал убирать причину - синдром отмены стал незаметным, легко переносится.

В целом жалею что эту гадость стал принимать. Надо было не курсами, а в кризисные дни .

Короче всем, у кого это хроническая проблема - смысла курсить нет, т.к. в долгосрочной перспективе только во вред.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> вызовешь скорую - они скажут "ипохондрик". Вот в этой безвыходной ситуации выручал фенозепам, и прямо хороший такой откат давал на следующий день.


верю,и мне фен давал откат с тяжелейших ситуациях. 



andreyyy написал(а):


> повреждение случиться. Галлюцинации не просто так появились. Сейчас почти прошли кстати.


вот и хорошо.Рада за тебя. 



andreyyy написал(а):


> В целом жалею что эту гадость стал принимать. Надо было не курсами, а в кризисные дни .


да,ты прав. У меня никогда не было синдрома отмены,но я видела тех,кто сидел на нём. Препарат сам по себе хороший,у меня в сумочке всегда лежат табл ,разделенные пополам. Не злоупотребляю,только в крайних случаях.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> - психотерапия делом



пожалуй,это лучший вариант для меня


----------



## andreyyy (26 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Препарат сам по себе хороший,у меня в сумочке всегда лежат табл ,разделенные пополам. Не злоупотребляю,только в крайних случаях.


Я бы сказал только в самых-самых крайних случаях. Вся эта психфармакология не изучена до конца, и никогда не будет изучена. Потому что организм человека слишком сложный. Вот допустим принимал чел фенозепам, усилил ГАМК рецепторы, получил кайф, который в природе невозможен, выше нормы в 10 раз. Потом пошел откат - получил "похмелье". Через год не то не другое - обычное состояние. Может и счастье. Но кто знает, может с тех пор притупились ГАМК рецепторы, и теперь чувствительность на 10% ниже. Или еще что-то, другой механизм. И таким образом даже ощущая счастье - оно ощущается на 10% ниже, хотя сам человек это не замечает. И так осталось на всю жизнь. Никто этого не знает. Нельзя врываться в эту хрупкую гормональную систему.
Короче лучше не знать про эту гадость совсем. Если бы я мог - то не начинал бы.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Я бы сказал только в самых-самых крайних случаях


да,да. А крайние случаи стараюсь не допускать. В основном на работе бывают стрессы. Дома тоже могу вспыхнуть. Но за табл не хватаюсь Живу по принципу "хочешь согласия-соглашайся"



andreyyy написал(а):


> Нельзя врываться в эту хрупкую гормональную систему.
> Короче лучше не знать про эту гадость совсем. Если бы я мог - то не начинал бы.



Андрей (да?)  Для тебя-гадость,скорее всего перебор был. Для меня полтаблетки возвращают в мир и спокойствие.
Надо учиться справляться без химии,пока не могу. Это костылик. Мда...к сожалению. Психотерапевт выписала атаракс,редко к нему прибегаю.


----------



## Дина (27 Фев 2021)

Да все, если бы могли, то не начинали бы. Все понимают, что таблетки не есть хорошо, однако есть ситуации, когда без них никак. Например, человек банально не может работать без таблеток-трясет его или в голове "ерунда" какая, что ему делать в таком случае?  Или нейропатические боли взять. Наверное, люди уже на все согласятся, лишь бы их снять.


----------



## Дина (27 Фев 2021)

Выше Федор Петрович писал про психотерапию словом и делом, так это можно организовать буквально "на дому" причем абсолютно бесплатно и без помощи врачей. Всего-то и надо начать читать "Улисса" Джойса в рамках марафона "Улисс за 18 недель" - мозги будут заняты исключительно анализом текста и все другие мысли отойдут не то, что на второй этап, а на двадцать второй, а видео с комментариями смотреть и слушать исключительно при ходьбе (в помещении) и пока не пройдёшь 7-8 тысяч шагов (не обязательно за один раз) спать не ложиться🥱 Меня вчера буквально вырубило в 10 вечера и спала подряд 5 часов-это много для меня, обычно я через 3 начинаю просыпаться.
Ну и препарат магния лишним не будет. Я замечаю, что после примерно двух недель приёма цитрата магния меня стало "подтормаживать" в хорошем смысле этого слова, т.е. скорость реакции возвращается в нормы здорового человека. Я теперь между "раздражителем" и "ответом на него" успеваю подумать что-то вроде "все фигня, кроме пчёл, а если подумать, то пчелы тоже фигня" и сэкономить ресурс НС не отвечая на раздражитель вовсе, по крайней мере не отвечая "мозгом", т.к. понятно,  что свой ответ НС все равно даст, но он будет гораздо, гораздо "мягче", чем было раньше.
Так что может не зря все неврологи выписывают препараты магния, только они "не те" выписывают: как правило это НЕ цитаты, а есть по 6-8 таблеток в день того же магне-В6 лично я никогда не могла, поэтому и эффекта от препаратов магния не видела.


----------



## andreyyy (28 Фев 2021)

Магний B6 - зачот. Подтверждаю. Цитратный, либо хелатный. По силе чуть ли не как феназепам.

Со своей колокольни скажу, что все эти "трясёт", "в голове ерунда" - это детский сад по сравнению с тем что у меня. Есть куча инсрументов: физнагрузки, седативные полегче безопасные,  психотерапия, ну и тот же магний. Но психотерапия конечно развлечение для не бедных людей, в этом проблема. Я бы точно нашел выход без всяких фенозепамов, если бы не такая сильная органика.

Только в нашей стране барбитураты(корвалол) и бензодиазепиновые транквилизаторы(фенозепам) едят как конфеты, думая что "ну мне стало хорошо, значит всё хорошо". Не понимая что вмешиваются в тонкую систему мозга, которую трогать нельзя.

Да и честно сказать начал принимать больше от незнания, чем от безвыходности, как и все наверное


----------



## darling (1 Мар 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> е, люди уже на все согласятся, лишь бы их снять.



Дина,ты права. Лишь бы прошли боли. Жаль,очень жаль ,что эффект только на несколько часов. А что потом? Вновь уколы,таблетки? Я не хочу так. 
Сегодня утром обошлась без них Гнуло,кособочило -ох!!! Перетерпела. Но пластырь  Версатис. наклеила и пошла на работу. Расходилась,больше не гнет.


Дина написал(а):


> В6 лично я никогда не могла, поэтому и эффекта


 ++++++ тоже не видала,совершенно без эффекта..


----------



## Ep1lept1ck1d (3 Апр 2021)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Бывали такие ситуации - жесть полная - сильное возбуждение, лягу на бок - еще сильнее, на спину - еще сильнее - естественно не заснуть, полное нервное истощение, все хрящи никакие, грыжи начинают давать о себе знать - воспаляться. И понимаю что ситуация безвыходная - вызовешь скорую - они скажут "ипохондрик". Вот в этой безвыходной ситуации выручал фенозепам, и прямо хороший такой откат давал на следующий день.


Вы не думали про возбудимость. Что это паническая атака? У меня па но почитав ваши симптомы по поводу.... вспоминаю слово..... возбужденность. Вот. По поводу что хочется что то делать куда то бежать. Очень похоже на панику как у меня.


----------



## andreyyy (3 Апр 2021)

@Ep1lept1ck1d, нет, это именно нервозность, возбужденность, а вот из нее возможно и вытекают тревоги у меня. ПА это как тревоги, только сильнее. Они у меня тоже были но давно. Там больше не бежать хочешь а ощущение что с ума сходишь. А тут прямо суета. Хотя... по сути и там и там норадреналин, поэтому похоже должно быть.


----------



## Ep1lept1ck1d (3 Апр 2021)

@andreyyy, ну после ваших тем прочтённых мне стало казаться что у меня суета как раз. Хотя у меня паники уже года 2. Но с чем связанные не понятно. Как то само по себе. Постоянно сканирую своё самочувствие и если вдруг как вы то слабость или ещё что начинаю себя загонять. И от этого начинается паника. Как по мне паника и суета это один к одному.

Причём па, во время этой паники чувствуешь себя просто ужасно, голова ватная, ноги ватные, нехватка воздуха. Давление скачет, думаешь все конец, куда деться не знаешь но проходит как то само. Жить с такими приколами это просто адский ад. Хотел бы недельку ощутить самочувствие обычного человека без загонов и па


----------



## andreyyy (2 Июл 2021)

Прошло 4 месяца. Возбуждение упало. Причем относительно быстро - до уровня ниже среднего, тогда как раньше было сильное либо очень сильное. Где-то 3 месяца не возвращается.
Причина - начал прорабатывать подзатылочные мышцы, которые "перекачены" справа. Кроме этого появляется иногда такой кайф - но пока не постоянно. Его связываю с улучшением кровотока, тогда как то возбуждение до сих пор не понятно с чем было связано, но явно с шеей. 5 лет не проходило.

Сейчас невралгия осталась. которая была в принципе и  до этого возбуждения, но я могу жить, работать. Высыпаюсь, есть настроение.

В принципе нового написать особо нечего, т.к. всё что раньше предпологал на 100% совпало. И то что это была полная жесть, и то что был замкнутый круг. Отпишу наверное еще через полгода.


----------



## andreyyy (7 Сен 2022)

Итак, тревога прошла, хотя не назвать что состояние идеальное.

Но вот я "переработал" подзатылочные мышцы, получил воспаление, и тревога снова держится около двух недель. Хотя в этот раз я уже ни о чем не беспокоюсь в перспективе, тк знаю причину, и что через недельку всё пройдет.  Вспомнил про форум и решил накатать в этот раз, так сказать, уже "на опыте" и в состоянии более адекватном.

Пока промежуточное. Итоги думаю подведу года через 3.

*Как вижу процесс*

1. Снижение кровотока(неправильное положение позвонков в шее/хрящи/мышцы/). Мышцы шеи и спины. Не проработанные/переработанные/засидел/застудил/спазм от восп грыж.
2. Все "хорошие" гормоны значительно приглушаются, начинается тревога.
3. Мозг находит любой незначительный повод для тревоги, а если повод более реалистичен, то это вообще тревога на 2-3 дня, мысли о ней без остановки.
4. Тогда подключается (в моём случае) мощная соматика. У меня воспаляются все хрящи. Невозможно ходить - воспаление суставов. Невозможно сидеть - болит поясница. Начинают воспаляться все грыжи и протрузии, которые раньше молчали, и их не замечал. Все органы - от простаты до изжоги в желудке.
5. Впадение в спираль(наверное это тоже индивидуально мой случай) - сейчас подтвердилось - замечаю что например от тревоги пошло воспаление -> в шее спазмировалось в левой стороне посередине шеи  ->что еще сильнее уменьшает кровоток -> и как следствие в тревогу. Спираль закручивается. не только шея, весь позвоночник становитася более сколиозным, возможно потому что воспаляются и связки.


*Что помогает*

1. Конечно же как можно быстрее нужно искать способ улучшить кровоток. Это главное с чем надо работать, это причина. В моём случае повезло, я добился хороших результатов самостоятельно, которые ещё буду улучшать в будущем походами к специалистам.

2. Также в моём случае очень помогают физнагрузки. Альтернативный способ увеличения кровотока. При этом сосудорасширяющие, которые пробовал  - почти бесполезны. Тупо пухнет голова. Физнагрузки должны быть не затрагивающие плечевой пояс, спину. Гантели, турники, брусья - лучше отменить. Подъемы по холмам, ступенькам, пресс, упражнения на ягодичные - подходят.

3. С другой стороны, если пункт 1 не получается или нет возможности (как сейчас у меня)  - подключаем работу тревогами. И работает это весьма эффективно. Я понимаю что эти тревоги нерациональны, и поэтому логически легче работать над ними. Медитации и правильное мышление, работа с мыслями, а не убегание от них - вот это весьма хорошо работает.Избегание стрессовых ситуаций.

4. Скорее всего, что антидепрессанты также помогут. При этом скажу про феназепам. В моём случае он кое как глушил тревогу (но та тревога была жесть конечно) полгода, а слазию я с него до сих пор. То есть полгода пользы, и 2 года синдрома отмены. Не могу бросить быстро, начинается жесть - перегревы и тепловые удары в 25 градуса, и куча другого. Быстрее слезать начал только когда улучшился кровоток, так бы вообще не слез. Жалею что начал его принимать. Неврология и феназепам - несовместимы на мой взгляд, либо очень осторожно.

5. (скорее всего это только в моём случае) ограничение света, и любое снижение зрительной нагрузки.

6. Остальное второстепенно, но суммарно тоже даёт эффект. Это режим сна, магний (магнелис, либо на iherb какой нить), витамин Д, глицин, пить много воды.

*Работа с какими мышцами значительно улучшила кровоток*

1. Проработка подзатылочных справа. 4 мышцы. Давление/массаж регулярно где-то через день. С опытом находится оптимальная сила давления чтобы и не передавить, и не недодавить. При этом проработка слева - наоборот ухудшает кровоток (моя постура). Давил сначала пальцами. потом стало их жалко - нашел предмет - плоскую деревянную лопатку для кухни, обработал наждачкой - отлично подошла. Лежание на скалке нижней частью черепа-тоже отлично работает. В общем тут фантазия безгранична - главное очень осторожно действовать, тк рядом с подзатылочными проходят те самые позвоночные артерии. А слева у меня там "канат", который я растягиваю.  То есть там где триггерная зона(справа) - давление, а  где укороченная мышца(слева) - растягивание.
2. Проработка мышц спины слева(моя постура). Вся верхняя часть. Особенно то что ближе к шее. Тупо все что нахожу прорабатываю умеренно. Это дало мне вторую волну улучшения кровотока после первой, когда прорабатывал только подзатылочные. Катание спиной на теннисном мячике и на другом специальном массажном мячике.
3. Мой опыт по другим. ГКС - да но не очень. Лестничные - да(но осторожно). Мышцы вдоль шеи - иногда отлично, иногда наоборот, при восп грыж нельзя. Пучок который тянется от плеча до шеи "погон"(не знаю как называется) - ДА,  стоит разделить его на 3 части, и каждой уделять внимание.
4. Растяжение мышц спины и шеи.
5. Прогревание спины грелкой. Шарф на шею. Свитер на спину. У меня так даже осенью и весной дома. Выглядит странно, но если  становится заметно лучше от этого - то зачем отказываться?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Сен 2022)

@andreyyy, у многих снижен кровоток, но нет такой петрушки. А как у вас с работой, отдыхом, с жизнью вообще. Бывает, от недостатка отдыха, сна, рутина и тд все это обостряется. Был у меня такой опыт 5 лет назад, только похуже вашего( Не в кровотоке было дело и не к кифозе...совсем).


----------



## andreyyy (7 Сен 2022)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, скажу так. Когда видишь чёткую корреляцию между кровотоком и тревогой - то сомнений нет.  Проработал мышцы - через минуту пошла эйфория, спокоен как слон. Не только тревожные, а любые мысли отрубает, ночью просто вырубаешься и спишь. Передавил, переработал мышцы - пошла сильная тревога, возбуждение, куча всяких мыслей, дыхание быстрое, ночью не заснуть. Погулял на улице, на ветру продуло - опять сильная тревога, и все сопутствующее. Или бывает не могу заснуть - делаю массаж подзатылочной зоны и верха спины - действует лучше таблетки.

И была трудность на этом пути, когда сначала корреляции не видел, и бегал по всем врачам. Потом корреляция стала заметнее, но неврологи и смежные врачи сбивали с толку, отправляли к психиатрам. На этом этапе я потерял кучу времени, думая что дело только в психике и "решал" проблему только медитациями. И наконец третий этап - чёткая корреляция - когда сам нашел в чём дело, и получил избавление.

Знаю что и на ютубе выходят видео о психосоматике, ипохондрии, итп., и на этом форуме ведётся борьба кланов "за психосоматику" и за СПА. Для меня этот вопрос закрыт года полтора уже.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Сен 2022)

@andreyyy, я не врач ,просто предположила) Вы, конечно, коррелируйте и дальше, занимайтесь шеей и кровотоком, только не навредите
Просто даже по вашей манере письма, изложения, невроз на лицо. ИМХО.


----------



## andreyyy (7 Сен 2022)

Да я и сам это вижу тревога ведь.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Сен 2022)

@andreyyy, так работайте не только над кровотоком. Иначе по кругу бегать будете.


----------



## andreyyy (7 Сен 2022)

Работаю.  "Что помогает", пункт 3.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Сен 2022)

andreyyy написал(а):


> Работаю.  "Что помогает", пункт 3.


ну не знаю "избегание стрессовых ситуаций", их не избежать, это как бегство от проблем. Их решать нужно, либо реагировать рационально. Вы еще свою жизнь пересмотрите, что привело к этому, где живете, работаете ,с кем живете и тд... (это не вопросы, это вам для размышления). Пришло время меняться, расти, вы справитесь! Ну и становиться сильнее, не нужно так циклиться на болячках, на лечении, пусть это будет фоном, есть же какие-то цели, планы, мечты) путешествия очень помогают!


----------



## илья1980 (9 Сен 2022)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ... не нужно так циклиться на болячках, на лечении, пусть это будет фоном, есть же какие-то цели, планы, мечты) путешествия очень помогают!


Путешествия сейчас очень актуальны)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Сен 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Путешествия сейчас очень актуальны)


 не все страны закрыты, да и по России мест много


----------



## илья1980 (5 Окт 2022)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> не все страны закрыты, да и по России мест много


Ну с учётом нынешних цен на билеты) да и не факт что выпустят
По России да наверное есть ) пока не был
Вот как начну пить ад как начну ездить)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (7 Окт 2022)

илья1980 написал(а):


> Ну с учётом нынешних цен на билеты) да и не факт что выпустят...


В Сочи летом доступные были цены на перелет, более чем.


----------

